# Timbrens? Are They Necessary and Where Do I Get Them



## dacse (Dec 3, 2004)

First off, I am new to this site (which is very informative I must say) and I am also new to plowing. I just bought a used 7' (narrow but the price was right) Meyer plow to put on my '89 3/4 ton Dodge (Lond bed, diesel engine, and the heavier duty axles). My plow will be installed next week and I was curious if a set of Timbrens is always necessary. I have never heard of these before, but some of the other threads make it sound like these are a necessity. So my questions are, are these "Timbrens" necessary with a smaller plow like a 7 footer? If so, do they make them for older trucks like mine? If they are available, where is the best place to order them from?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

not for such a small plow. 

i know you said the money was right but i think that plow is just to small for your truck. jmo


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

A 7 ft. is too small for that truck. You will running over your windrows, especially if you have the blade angled. The plow HAS to be wider than the wheels.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Welcome to Plowsite dacse.
That old Dodge should handle the plow with no trouble at all.
Just in case you didn't get a Dodge mount for your truck I still have one.
Also if you do decide to look into Timbren Load Boosters I handle them.
Enjoy the site and all it has to offer, glad you joined us.
 John.......................


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

but ya gotta remember that on here the mentality is go big on a little truck then throw timbrens on there and it will be ok, but with a 7' blade and wings you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The Boss said:


> A 7 ft. is too small for that truck. You will running over your windrows, especially if you have the blade angled. The plow HAS to be wider than the wheels.


Yep a 7 1/2 footer would be bare minimun for windrow clearance on that truck.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Are Dodges wider than Fords? I have a 7 footer and don't run over my windrow. I know dodges have more spring under the front-end than Chevy's so no need for Timbrens on the Dodge. The Timbrens are more for the Chevy half ton guy with the 8' V plow.


----------



## dacse (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. I think the 7' will be wide enough if I don't angle it to much. I am mainly going to be using it for a couple of driveways so I can leave the blade straight. My area seldom gets more than 3" of snow at a time.


----------

